# Neuer Monitor 24 oder 26 zoll? !



## Sir Wilfried (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute
ich hab mal eine frage an euch welche Monitor Größe könnt ihr mir empfehlen

Ich wollt mir nen neuen Samsung T240HD oder T260HD  kaufen 

Ich sitze direkt davor abstand ca. 60 cm bis zum Bildschirm und zur 

Wand sind es fast 80 cm. Bin am Tag ca 4 Stunden am Rechner. Bitte viele Postings
sende Grüßehttp://www.drvista.de/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab in nem anderem zimmer nen 24" Wide Screen, sitze auch eig relativ nah dran, und hab eig keine probs mit den augen, bzw iwelche beschwerden ^^ meiner is von benq mit 1920x1200 pixeln und naja, hab wie gesagt keine probleme ^^ daran hängt auch ne PS3 
also 24" Wide reicht ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte mir einen 26'' holen.
Habe so einen im Laden gesehen, direkt neben einem 24''. Man sieht den Unterschied und die Schrift ist größer, da beide ja die gleiche Auflösung haben.
Schau einfach mal zu Testzwecken in einen Laden rein und vergleiche.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Oktober 2008)

an quanti (darf dich doch so nenne oda? xD) :

sieht man eigentlich einen unterschied von der schärfe her?? oder empfandest du da beide gleich scharf?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> an quanti (darf dich doch so nenne oda? xD) :


 
Jep, kein Thema, kannst du 
mein Nickname ist halt lang, aber ich stehe dazu. 
Da wird auch der Einsatz begrenzt.
Fast wäre ich im Luxx Forum gelandet, aber denen war mein Nickname zu lang (um einen Buchstaben, wie arm ist das denn ).



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> sieht man eigentlich einen unterschied von der schärfe her?? oder empfandest du da beide gleich scharf?


 
Äh, ich muss sagen, dass das 26'' Model ein besseres Panel hatte als der 24'' (PVA zu TN).
Der 26er war zwar etwas langsamer beim Aufbau (halt Panel bedingt) aber hatte ein besseres Bild.
Scharf waren sie beide, konnte man keinen Unterschied erkennen.
Ich war aber auch im Laden, die Umgebung war zu hell, als dass man wirklich Unterschiede erkennen konnte.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Oktober 2008)

^^ meiner hat ein recht gutes panel^^ ich darf den sogar mit 1nem pixelfehler umtauschen ^^ ausserdem ne gute reaktionszeit^^... am liebsten zock ich aba noch auf meinem guten alten röhrenbildschirm xD... für mich hat der immer noch das beste bild  ^^

grüßle KaTaMaRanoiD

Ps: nenn dich natürlich jetz imma quanti  haste dir jetz selber eingebrockt

aber cooler name xD wie kommt man auf sowad ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ^^ meiner hat ein recht gutes panel^^ ich darf den sogar mit 1nem pixelfehler umtauschen ^^ ausserdem ne gute reaktionszeit^^... am liebsten zock ich aba noch auf meinem guten alten röhrenbildschirm xD... für mich hat der immer noch das beste bild  ^^
> 
> grüßle KaTaMaRanoiD


 
Jep, ganz meine Meinung. Ich würde auch lieber einen 26'' Röhrenmonitor nehmen, besseres Bild geht nicht.
Wenn die Dinger nur nicht so unhandlich wären. 
Außerdem bekommt man sie nicht im Laden um die Ecke. 



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ps: nenn dich natürlich jetz imma quanti  haste dir jetz selber eingebrockt


 
Ja, genau, viele machen das inzwischen so, ist in Ordnung, kann ich mit leben. 



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> aber cooler name xD wie kommt man auf sowad ^^


 
Tja, wenn du Trekkie wärst, wüsstest du, was ein Quantenslipstream ist. 

PS: Ich muss das mal bei Youtube uploaden, damit jeder weiß, wie ich zu dem Nickname gekommen bin.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du Trekkie wärst, wüsstest du, was ein Quantenslipstream ist.
> 
> PS: Ich muss das mal bei Youtube uploaden, damit jeder weiß, wie ich zu dem Nickname gekommen bin.




trekkie??? star trek? oda wad ^^ 

gibts dad eig? ne röhre mit hd auflösung? ^^ ich meine meine 1600x1200 reichen aus, um meine graka ins schwitzen zu bringen aba naja^^ mein traum wäre so ne röhre, mit dem bild wie meiner hatn (qualität) und 1900x1200 pixels ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> trekkie??? star trek? oda wad ^^


 
Jep, mein Nickname kam mal bei Star Trek vor.



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> gibts dad eig? ne röhre mit hd auflösung? ^^ ich meine meine 1600x1200 reichen aus, um meine graka ins schwitzen zu bringen aba naja^^ mein traum wäre so ne röhre, mit dem bild wie meiner hatn (qualität) und 1900x1200 pixels ^^


 
Nee, wäre aber geil.
Eine Röhre in 1920x1200 Punkte oder gleich in Full HD.
Da kann jeder TFT einpacken. Bei einer Röhre ist schwarz noch schwarz und nicht so ein grauen Etwas.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Oktober 2008)

mein 24" is LCD ^^ da is schwarz auch noch schwarz.... aba trotzdem ^^
1920x1200 is doch scho mehr als full HD oda`? 

fullHD=1920x1080 oda??? deshalb doch auch 1080p ?

vielleicht merkt dad ja iwann ein monitorhersteller, dass man monitore in sachen bildqualität net einholen kann ^^... natürlich ham auch die tfts vorteile ^^.... aba naja brauch ich ja net näher druff eingehen, weißt du ja bestimmt alles ^^
bin ja net so der große star trek fan.... von daher ^^ aba naja hab das auch nie so wirklich gesehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe jetzt einen 22'' TFT von Asus mit TN Panel.
Mir reicht eigentlich TN Panel. Ich sitze ja immer direkt davor und mich interessiert daher ein guter Blickwinkel nicht so.
Schnelligkeit ist da wichtiger. Ich will keine Schlieren im Game haben.

Stimmt, Full HD ist 1080p. Ist aber auch 16:9 und nicht 16:10 wie bei Computermonitoren. Wird sich aber bestimmt bald angleichen.
SChon jetzt gibt es Full HD Notebooks und entsprechende PC Monitore.


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Oktober 2008)

hab auch keine schlieren im game 
cool fullhd notebooks^^ wird da auch die nötige leistung gebracht? 
für spiele u so^^
meiner is von benq^^ naja mir is n guter blickwinkel auch wichtig, da ich manchmal im bett liege und dann ps3 zocke... und ich dann praktisch von n bisschen weiter unten auf den bildschirm hochgucke ^^...
leider muss mein computer auch die ganze zeit laufen .... sonst hab ich keinen sound -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

Von Acer und Sony gibt es Full HD Notebooks.
Kosten aber auch richtig. 

Wieso willst du dir eigentlich einen 26er kaufen, wenn du schon einen 24er hast?


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Oktober 2008)

?? will ich doch gar net ^^ bin nich der threadersteller 

was kostet da eins?^^


----------



## Sir Wilfried (18. Oktober 2008)

Hey ihr beiden
 Halloo soll ich euch noch nen Kaffee bringen
ich bins der immer noch nicht weiß wekche Größe es sein soll !!!


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Oktober 2008)

sorry ^^

naja das würd ich in diesem fall dir überlassen... ein 24"Wide reicht mir volkommen... und is auch groß genug...
hab aba grad gelesen, dass dein vorgeschlagener ne hohe reaktionszeit hat^^... weiß net wie dad is, mit schlieren und so... aba n kaffee wär echt net schlecht xD


----------



## Railroadfighter (18. Oktober 2008)

Für Filme ist sicher ein 26" Monitor besser, aber wie schon gesagt ist das Geschmackssache.

PS:Kaffe.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Oktober 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Für Filme ist sicher ein 26" Monitor besser, aber wie schon gesagt ist das Geschmackssache.
> 
> PS:Kaffe.
> 
> grüße, Railroads



 wieso`? so n richtig guter latte macchiato (weis net wie man dad zeugs schreibt) is doch ma wad richtig geiles... vor allem mit ner tonne zucker, so wie ich ihn imma trink 

naja wie gesagt mein 24ger wide reicht mir überall hin ^^ aber unserem nachbarn is er zu klein xD der zockt auf ner 42" Glotze ^^ aber halt konsole xD


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. Oktober 2008)

Rein von der Größe her ist mir mein 24"er viel zu kleine...
Die Entscheidung gegen den 26er und für den 24"er war darin begründet, dass der in etwa gleichteure Monitor (der 24er) einfach viel mehr Anschlüße hatte.

=> S-IPS/S-PVA Panel und 26" wär eigentlihc meine erste Wahl, wenn nicht die Sache mit den Anschlüßen wär.

Zum einen war der HP LP2475W und zum anderen der LG Flatron W2600HP
Wie gesagt, mir ist zwar ein 26"er lieber aber in dem Fall war mir die Anschlußvielfalt wichtiger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

Äh, ... tja, ... na ja.
Irgendwie leicht durcheinander geraten das Ganze. 

Also mein Tipp.
Nimm einen 26'' Monitor und dann passt das schon.


----------

